# Stand Mixer vs Hand Mixer



## Parrish.203 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I'm an 19 year old, male, college student that loves cooking. However being in college makes it hard to cook. Thankfully I was able to get into a dorm that has a community kitchen for the residents to use. 
While it isn't the best kitchen it has all the needs for basic cooking. However I would love to take up baking and I believe that there are many students that would love someone to make tasty baked goods.

QUESTION: What can a standard Kitchenaid stand mixer do that a hand mixer can't do? I understand that a Kitchenaid mixer can do sausage/pasta/ravioli, however this question is just for an out of the box Stand Mixer. 

Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 4, 2009)

There really isn't a difference except those extra features.  I prefer my KitchenAid mixer over my hand mixer as I can add ingredients easier and I can walk away to get other ingredients or check on something in the oven, etc.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2009)

The KA is capable of handling heavy duty stuff like kneading bread or cookie doughs.  It can work on it;s own and leave both your hands free to add ingredients or do other stuff.  It's much more powerful than a hand mixer. 

It costs a LOT more.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a place in the kitchen for each kind of mixer and they aren't meant to replace the other. The KitchenAid stand mixer (typically about $159.99 at WalMart) will knead bread dough, grind whole meat into ground beef or grind pork into sausage, and roll egg dough into pasta, BUT... only with the extra purchased grinder or pasta attachements. It's also not light weight nor easy to store away in a limited size environment.

The hand mixer (as inexpensive as $15.99) is, in many cases, easier to use or more convenient when making whipped topping, pudding, scrambled eggs or custard, cake mixes - most limited quantity mixing tasks. It stores away easily in a normal kitchen drawer, and all you have to wash are the two small mixing blades.

Each has its place - good luck!


----------



## apple*tart (Nov 4, 2009)

Stand mixers can knead bread/pizza/etc doughs.  However, if you want to stick with a hand-mixer and bake bread, you can knead it by hand, or you can look into no-knead bread.  I'd suggest ABin5 or the new HBin5.  Both are cookbooks explaining how to make larger batches of no-knead bread dough, which are stored in the fridge for up to 2 weeks.  You can use as much or as little dough as you need at a time (baking a single dinner roll or several large loafs of bread), and you can use a single batch of dough to make bread, rolls, pizza crusts, pitas, flatbreads, and more. It's super versatile.


----------



## cookingexp (Dec 1, 2009)

Both of them have their own worth. One cannot replace the other when it is needed the most. However, Kitchen Aid mixer is preferred as it allows you to free your hands and supports multitasking


----------



## julie.a.dehart (Dec 1, 2009)

*Hand mixer or stand mixer*

I have to vote for the hand mixer.  Mine is indispensable, and I have been cooking/baking for 28 years.  I have both, and 9 out of 10 times use the hand mixer.  I do think whatever you get used to using will be your go-to tool.

My advice for you in college would be to go with the less expensive hand mixer.  It will do the job and save you a few bucks.  Also, if you have it in a community kitchen; yikes, I wouldn't want an expensive Kitchen Aid stand mixer to break with misuse. 

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## coookies (Dec 5, 2009)

The kitchenaid wins hands down but not sure I would leave it out in a dorm... (what Julie said about breaking with misuse or.. worse.. broke college student bakers who see a shiny kitchen aid just standing there by itself, no one to watch over it... ) 

...but I am really quite over protective of my small kitchen applicances... 

So maybe a hand mixer would be good for dorm-use, then upgrade once you get your own pad.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 6, 2009)

You don't mention any space issue, which would be a concern of mine with such a kitchen. Would you even have the room for a stand mixer? Seems to me that right now, a hand mixer would suffice.


----------

